# new in cairo



## asma begum mirza (Aug 21, 2010)

hi everybody, we r eventually here, arrived yesterday, we intend 2 stay for a month, feel our way around then go back, pack n comeback.
the airport was ok, no unnecessary delays n checks, trip from the airpot 2 rehab cost us 90 pounds, gav the porter at the airport 5 pounds. got a 2 bed one bth apartment for 800 usd + 100 usd deposit 4 a month. it is too early to know what the right cost of anything should be, over time with help of this forum n practical experience we wil be able to figure out how tngs should be.
main thing worring me is the idea of getting up every morning n having nothing serious to do, no assignments, no targets to meet, etc. 
super active, high energy person that i am, sitting around is just not going 2 work out 4 me. i must get somthing to do.
where do i start, what should i do, u guys that hav been here 4 a while ur sugesstions wil be very helpful 4 me. 
wil be very grateful.
tks, asma


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

asma begum mirza said:


> hi everybody, we r eventually here, arrived yesterday, we intend 2 stay for a month, feel our way around then go back, pack n comeback.
> the airport was ok, no unnecessary delays n checks, trip from the airpot 2 rehab cost us 90 pounds, gav the porter at the airport 5 pounds. got a 2 bed one bth apartment for 800 usd + 100 usd deposit 4 a month. it is too early to know what the right cost of anything should be, over time with help of this forum n practical experience we wil be able to figure out how tngs should be.
> main thing worring me is the idea of getting up every morning n having nothing serious to do, no assignments, no targets to meet, etc.
> super active, high energy person that i am, sitting around is just not going 2 work out 4 me. i must get somthing to do.
> ...


Hi

How exciting for you. I think you are right that you need time to work out the right cost. I always laugh now about how much I use to tip when I first arrived in Cairo.

How about voluntary work - teaching English (although I am sure there are other options as well)? There seems to be a need for people to do voluntary work plus most of my female friends who have done voluntary work got to meet Egyptian females (which can be quite difficult).

Other than that, things to do could include going to the Opera House, Diwan the bookstore hold evenings with readings etc; there's a cultural centre in Zamalek (I think it's called El Sawy but my brain has just turned to fluff); the BCA

Enjoy!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> How about voluntary work - teaching English (although I am sure there are other options as well)? There seems to be a need for people to do voluntary work plus most of my female friends who have done voluntary work got to meet Egyptian females (which can be quite difficult).


Think it's possible to volunteer at the orphanage, not sure on details though.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

what abt travelling inside egypt and exploring other cities


----------

